
CVPR 2020: The Top Object Detection Papers - mwitiderrick
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/cvpr-2020-the-top-objection-detection-papers-f920a6e41233
======
webmaven
"Object" detection, not "Objection".

~~~
mwitiderrick
Thanks for the heads up

